# Omg!!!!!!! Bfp???



## Bethy

Okay this can't be happening! I won't get my hopes up just yet because I need your opinions first and I suppose If I keep testing it _could_ just have been a one off or something? Do you even get one offs? Oh I don't know!! :haha:

Before you look at the pic I will tell you a little bit about what's been happening to see if you guys think it all adds up or not.
I am on CD35 (My cycles usually range from 60-90ish days so this is like beginning-to-mid cycle for me) I had a scan on 30th Nov to see if I had any problems down there, and I had creamy cm/possibly intercourse on the 27th (Because I remember thinking I wonder if the doc notices the sperm in there :haha:) The scan was all ok, nothing unusual and my uterine lining was 7mm at that point.

On the 9th I started I having pains in my right ovary area and moaned about it on here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/821982-mysterious-pain.html . It was nothing I had experienced before - I never get pain until a couple of days before AF and I knew that wasn't the case at CD33. I actually went to A&E (Who then referred me to the more minor drop in clinic nextdoor) yesterday. I was peeing a lot there! And was asked to take a urine test and the doc said I had no bladder problems and basically nothing was wrong with me. I suppose he didn't test pregnancy or if he did it was negative?
Anyway, the day after, still more pain and as soon as I got up I noticed a bit of boob tenderness and also a lump! Which I am going to get checked out but not too worried about because all the lumps I have found before have just been my breast tissue. Could it be a milk duct developing? :shrug:
I thought it would be wise to take a preggie test, and as usual I was thinking "Meh, bet it'll be another let down" but lo and behold...


https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k637/BethG91/Photo11-12-2011142404.jpg​
My urine was quite dark and concentrated and I don't know if that skewed the result or if that matters or not... This result was 14 days after what I remember to be the last time we BD'd which I think sounds about right as far as the detecting time range goes?

I don't want to be too optimistic because with my irregular periods and not knowing when I ovulate and with not much BDing I just feel like the odds are/were against us!

What are people's thoughts? (Given what I have said about my situation) :thumbup: or :nope:? 

Oh oh! And how often/when should I test again?

Thanks my lovelies!!! :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

I see a line! You should buy an FRER (first response early response) test and take it in the morning when you wake up. I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## brittanyaliss

I see a line....... FX's its your BFP


----------



## v2007

:dust:

Get a FRER.

V xxx


----------



## FoxFire

Yay! Congrats!! :d


----------



## PandaLuv31

Looks like a bfp to me! Congratulations!!! :yipee:


----------



## Bethy

Oh no :cry: 2 BFN's today!!!! 1 with First Response. Why could this be? I still feel that pain that I thought was implantation pain. I want this so bad... Can you have tests that don't pick things up after one that picked it up a day before?? Ugh.... I feel terrible.... Pregnant or not... I don't know! :shrug:


----------



## honey08

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bethy

Thank you for your replies guys. :flower: One thing I do know is that my pee is not as concentrated as it was the first day I took the test. Could that be a reason I got the negatives this morning?


----------



## Glowbug

Oh poor dear. Are u ok? Please update with another test. Good luck


----------



## Bethy

Ok today has been a very turbulent day.

I took the 2 tests in the morning as mentioned above that turned out negative. I went to the docs and got tested there, also negative (didn't get a blood one). However I decided not to drink as much after that today and then later on I peed darker pee than with the 2 negatives, so I tested again, and :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:

https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k637/BethG91/12-12-2011.jpg

Funny how it wasn't the morning one that I got the positive result with, but the later one with more concentrated pee that I took at 9:42pm! :shrug: I have no idea but meh!!!!! :D

I seriously thought I had lost the baby. I think there is still a chance but I am NO WAY going to focus on that. I am so sure that the false negatives were down to the concentration of my urine now. Which has made me feel a whole lot better!!! :D

It's been a very stressful day up until now as we decided to move doctors because I really disapprove of how our current docs treat us. But this has been the light at the end of the tunnel. Hope hope hope hope hope that it is a sticky bean!!!! :baby:

I am going to make sure I relax now and stop worrying and just trust the positives. I'll update this thread in a week to see if the line has got any darker :) :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

Good work for changing docs you're not comfortable with. And don't panic about fluctuating HCG levels. Yes, chemical pregnancies do happen but it important to know that HCG fluctuates hourly and daily. You may not even detect it at all sometimes as the little bean changes the frequency that it pumps it out. Give yourself 48 hours and test again with a FRER. I don't trust the ICs, I've had 4 FRER positives since yesterday and only one out of the 10 ICs I've peed on have come up with the most faint line imaginable.

If you want to read a research paper at all about the fluctuating levels of HCG in early pregnancy let me know and I will post a link (any fellow scientists out there?).

Sadly in all these cases only time will tell. The wait is painful - I think all the ladies on here know that intimately.


----------



## Bethy

Hello everyone!! Well I was going to leave it a week but I just couldn't help myself when I tested this evening again. I got a negative in the morning, but at 5:42pm...

https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k637/BethG91/Photo13-12-2011054241PM.jpg

The line is getting stronger!! :happydance:

Such a relief.... :cloud9: Every little cramp I have fills me with joy and reassurance.


----------



## Bethy

Had 2 negative tests today :( I think it is down to the fact that I am drinking so much more water and my urine is more dilute. I'd hate to think it's and early mc because I am still fearing that! What do you guys think?


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Sorry you're having such a hard time. Maybe you could go to your GP and ask for a blood test as this will tell you either way?

Hope you're ok.

x


----------



## Bethy

bumblebeettc1 said:


> Sorry you're having such a hard time. Maybe you could go to your GP and ask for a blood test as this will tell you either way?
> 
> Hope you're ok.
> 
> x

Thanks, I think I will... :hugs: Keeping my hopes up though.. I think I just get super anxious when things look like they could go wrong, with this being our first baby :blush:


----------



## PocoHR

Since you have had a lot of negatives, its good to be cautious! I really hope this is your bfp though  Let us know how it goes the next time you test!


----------

